# Looking for boot animation



## rladkins30 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm looking for the boot animation from liquid smooth its the one with the girl dancing

sent from my modded twisted Droid x


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

rladkins30 said:


> I'm looking for the boot animation from liquid smooth its the one with the girl dancing
> 
> sent from my modded twisted Droid x


Got a link to a ROM that has it? Ripping a boot animation out is cake.

/system/media/bootanimation.zip

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------

